# Breeder in Texas...



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't personally know any toy breeders but there are a few I would buy from if I were looking for a toy. I did recieve your PM and I'm working on a reply. Are you looking for the same info, on that breeder or are you looking for a list of breeders in the area? I can give you several leads and names, if that's the case.


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2010)

Thank you, just the same info!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a puppy from Kay Amen. She is close to Lufkin, TX. I called several people local from the PCA and didn't have any luck getting a return phone call.  

My toy turned out to be a mini which seems like it happens a lot with her. In my case, I am extremely happy with my girl. There are not a lot of toy breeders I would seriously consider. She shows her dogs and is mentioned on some other breeder web pages for helping mentor them in their breeding program. She has several years experience. I also called her references, one being a very active member of the Lonestar Chapter of PCA.

One of the reasons I picked her is that she specializes in blacks and browns. A big turn off for me was a 'breeder' who priced on color or tried to create 'specialty' colors such as phantoms or partis. Oddly enough, the only thing I am disappointed in is her bad black or phantom? coloring. I did tell Kay that I was more concerned about temperament and structure, so color really isn't that big a deal. I guess I was a little surprised to get her pedigree to find several different colors in her background. As you may know, poodles tend to change color when they get their adult coat. You can ask to see some current photos of her breeding adults or adults that she has breed if that is a concern for you.

She has a clean home, socializes the dogs very well, and takes extra special care to make certain they do not come into contact with diseases such as parvo, ect. Zulee loves to play with kids. Since I don't have kids, I figure she really enjoyed her play time with Kay's grandkids. She is also an only dog, yet loves to play with other dogs when she gets the chance. Zulee never had worms and had not been outside until I came to get her.

I know I can call her anytime or email and get a quick response. I also feel that I paid a reasonable price. If you don't want to get an oversized toy, just let her know. I'm sure she will help you pick the right one. Her dam or sire were not shown on her webpage. You will need to specifically ask about registered names if you want to do some health research. Honestly, there is not much to find on toys.

I'm not an expert on structure, but I do know that Zulee seems to fit the standard pretty well. Her parents were tested clear for PRA, no history of seizures, hip or patella problems. She also told me there was no history of vWD or Addisons.

Her sire is Ch Baliwick Royal Charade and dam is Kays Take a Chance. 

If you have other questions, you are welcome to PM me. I know Lufkin is a long drive, but it was worth it! Here is her webpage. It's not the most informative, but Kay will answer any other questions you may have.

KAYS TOY POODLES


----------

